# Floating conduit?



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

I have done that several times in the past. 
Double locknut and replace the set screw with a wafer head screw so it won't slide of the conduit.


----------



## redblkblu (Mar 3, 2012)

How would you have done it then?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I do that, but I run down a pair of jack chains.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

I think it's better if it hangs from a swivel type hanger. That looks like it hangs from a ko in the side of a 4sq. box. Not good if there are fork trucks and stuff running around.


----------



## CFL (Jan 28, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I do that, but I run down a pair of jack chains.


 Do you run the jack chain parallel with the conduit or do spread them apart at the top?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think it's violation to hang that box from that conduit, but if there's no forklift traffic, it doesn't concern me.

As an aside, I love exit signs that are 25 feet off the ground. Who's gonna be staring at the ceiling when they're trying to escape from the building? 

-John


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

Big John said:


> I think it's violation to hang that box from that conduit, but if there's no forklift traffic, it doesn't concern me.
> 
> As an aside, I love exit signs that are 25 feet off the ground. Who's gonna be staring at the ceiling when they're trying to escape from the building?
> 
> -John


I hear that. The only thing im concerned about is how many titz i can grab before lights come on


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

That is not conduit...it is a fixture stem


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

I've seen exit signs about 1' off the ground in hotels by exits. Makes sense, even though the sign had been kicked a few times


----------

